# Maryland - Iowa equipment (not mine)



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Not sure if this is useful for anyone. Was on bookface snow and landscape equipment page. Located in Iowa.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

prezek said:


> View attachment 190089
> Not sure if this is useful for anyone. Was on bookface snow and landscape equipment page. Located in Iowa.


That's some skin in the game....


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I could use a spreader and a :gmctruck:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

prezek said:


> View attachment 190089
> Not sure if this is useful for anyone. Was on bookface snow and landscape equipment page. Located in Iowa.


Did it say what part of Iowa?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did it say what part of Iowa?


All that extra salting $$$ you're making...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

And all that for $1 is a steal


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

the Suburbanite said:


> All that extra salting $$$ you're making...


I'm considering that 550


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

But I don't really want a 6.4 Ford...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> But I don't really want a 6.4 Ford...


No, you don't. The best place for it (especially given your apparent luck on used equipment) is where it's at in Iowa.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like victor, Iowa?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I would stay away from the pickups, doesnt say what motor but 6.0 is junk and 5.4 for those years IMO is a turd. I guess they could he V10's? 
Not sure where Victir is but guessing it's near Cedar Rapids as there's a guy there that seems to always be selling Arctics and whatnot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

prezek said:


> Looks like victor, Iowa?


Halfway between Cedar Rapids/IOway City and Dez Moynes...that's a lot of skin in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Halfway between Cedar Rapids/IOway City and Dez Moynes...that's a lot of skin in the middle of nowhere.


Ah, that's in @toddman36 area


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

appears he does at least one walmart in cedar rapids. i may or may not have stalked his facebook page. he was looking for an operator to do that walmart


----------

